# “I Have Shot Five People” – Man in Custody After Shooting at SunTrust Bank in Florida



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...have-shot-five-people-suntrust-bank-shooting/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Update:

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-reports-all-available-bank-shooting-details/


----------

